# Flash PARAM's under Mozilla & Opera



## Thetam (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi to all,

does anybody tried to use transparent flash animations or flash menus on webpages?
It works with Internet Explorer fine, flash adds this line to HTML source code:

But there is a problem for Mozilla and Opera browsers to interpret these params and transparency of included .swf doesn't work.

I'll be very grateful for any advice to anyone who tried this and succeeded.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

i don't belive that mozilla has a probleum reconzing that code? I'm useing it now, and i've viewed tons of flash sites w/o a probleum.  (at least i think)  -cnelson


----------



## Thetam (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks cnelson, I know that it works. But after I read my question again I realized that maybe I wrote bad description of my problem. Transparency works fine, so I can see, what is under flash, but the problem is, when I see some button or reference (or anything else) under transparent flash, I cannot click it. It is like if Explorer has something like click-through as default option and the other browsers have not. I don't know, this problem appears again and again. 
Thanx to anyone who will offer some clue.
-Thetam


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Opera doesn't handle wmode=transparent 100% correctly, so do expect problems with not being able to click certain things (especially if you are using 7.54u2 instead of one of the 8 betas)

Firefox handles it well and you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Thetam (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you Shadow2531, but it really doesn't work (Maybe I just don't use right commands). I tried different versions of Mozilla (1.0.0,1.0.4.1.1, even language localized versions) and click through transparent parts of .swf animation (it was picture in my case) didn't work. Transparency was not impacted (I could see what is under transparent swf animation). 
In Explorer, if I hover mouse cursor over link, it changes to hand, but in Mozilla there is no reaction for mouse hovering and no reaction for mouse click too. If somebody has solved this problem already, I will be grateful for help. Thanks


----------

